# ETKA Online



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

http://etka.auto2.ru/
Thought I pass this link along (found it @ AudiWorld). If you can't read Russian, you can switch to English...


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: ETKA Online (leebo)*

Holy smokes! Thanks!


----------



## javier (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: ETKA Online (leebo)*

That's a really awesome link.
thanks a lot Lebbo.
Javier.-


----------



## crcjr1963 (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: ETKA Online (leebo)*

Cool link!!


----------



## EuroBurner GLI (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: ETKA Online (leebo)*

Wouldn't that only supply you European part #'s?


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: ETKA Online (EuroBurner GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EuroBurner GLI* »_Wouldn't that only supply you European part #'s?

no. check the P# using 1stvwparts.com


----------



## EuroBurner GLI (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: ETKA Online (****us)*

1stvwparts wouldnt sell anything complex enough to involve using ETKA. There are major components that arent supplied by 1stvwparts that the european etka wouldnt be any help with. I have a copy of ETKA 6.0 which I aquired while working as a VW parts specialist, but without a hardlock it's worthless.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: ETKA Online (****us)*

I don't think that 1stvwparts gives out the part numbers online when you order. I don't recall seeing specific part numbers, unless you supply them.


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: ETKA Online (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_I don't think that 1stvwparts gives out the part numbers online when you order. I don't recall seeing specific part numbers, unless you supply them.

sure.
i meant that the guy can take the part number from that russian etka catalogue and paste into part number search on 1stvwparts.com
if the part comes up in the search it is available in the us.


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: ETKA Online (EuroBurner GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EuroBurner GLI* »_1stvwparts wouldnt sell anything complex enough to involve using ETKA. There are major components that arent supplied by 1stvwparts that the european etka wouldnt be any help with. I have a copy of ETKA 6.0 which I aquired while working as a VW parts specialist, but without a hardlock it's worthless.

good for you. why are you asking then? compare your copy with that russian etka website. you can probably download the whole website to your hard drive and write a perl script to thoroughly compare it with your etka.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: ETKA Online (****us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *****us* »_good for you. why are you asking then? compare your copy with that russian etka website. you can probably download the whole website to your hard drive and write a perl script to thoroughly compare it with your etka.

I can tell you it is an old ETKA copy. It doesn't include the Touareg Individual parts. Those are on more recent copies of ETKA.


----------



## srvfan84 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: ETKA Online (spockcat)*

I've <cough> heard there are ways around the hardlock...


----------



## evansussman (May 8, 2006)

*Re: ETKA Online (srvfan84)*

Just came across this thread while browsing.. First time I heard the parts catalog referred to as "ETKA" Did a search for it on a torrent site I use, and ETKA 7.0 came up. I'm downloading it, and I'll let people know when it's done. About 1.1 Gb though, and I'm on ****ty DSL, so...


----------



## srvfan84 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: ETKA Online (evansussman)*

I'm sure you can install it w/o problems, but it requires a "hardlock" to actually run. There is supposedly a crack, but I'm not sure where you'd get it from, nor would I trust the sites that would house such a crack.
I've found that you can also call a dealer about a certain part and they will email/fax you the illustrations from the ETKA.
You can always ask for a part and when they give you the price, say "I'll have to think about it, can you give me the part number as a reference for when I call back?" That works too.


----------



## HooptieVr6 (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: ETKA Online (srvfan84)*

CANT FIGURE OUT THE ENGLISH VERSION.. HEL P ?


----------



## 2.0 Dubbin (May 20, 2003)

*Re: ETKA Online (HooptieVr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HooptieVr6* »_CANT FIGURE OUT THE ENGLISH VERSION.. HEL P ?

http://z13.invisionfree.com/On...ic=66


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: ETKA Online (2.0 Dubbin)*

If you need any help with part numbers, let me know. I will help as much as I can.


----------



## evansussman (May 8, 2006)

Hi again,
Just wanted to get back to everybody. I finally got a hold of a computer with windoze to try the ETKA I'd downloaded, and it works perfectly. I didn't require a crack, but I'm pretty sure the release I downloaded had already been cracked. Cause I'm not having any hardlock problems. So just thought I'd let peoples know. It's out there.


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (evansussman)*

If anyone wants to send part numbers over for pricing, we import special-order stuff from Germany all the time...


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

The problem with that website in the 1st post is IMHO that it is neither current nor authorized by VW/Audi. In case you want a real parts catalog...
http://www.partslink24.com


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (Theresias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_The problem with that website in the 1st post is IMHO that it is neither current nor authorized by VW/Audi. In case you want a real parts catalog...
http://www.partslink24.com

Nice catalog, what does it cost?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Nice catalog, what does it cost?

According to the registration process, if you select that you are from the USA, it is free but you only have access to the USA catalogs. If you select you are from Germany, it costs €29.75/month or €5.95/24 hours and have access to all catalogs.


----------



## VegasMatt (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (spockcat)*

I love how it's supposedly free for the US catalogs, yet they still want credit card info. 
Matt


----------



## DKScirocco (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: (VegasMatt)*

here is the site. tested it and it work and its FREE
http://www.vagcat.com/


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (DKScirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DKScirocco* »_here is the site. tested it and it work and its FREE
http://www.vagcat.com/

But it is very out of date. Only goes up to 2005 Touareg. That is 3 years! I guess that is OK for a Scirocco owner.


----------



## E30 all day (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (spockcat)*

how do u change this to english


----------



## Z-Raddo G60 (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: ETKA Online (leebo)*

http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## imperium (Nov 23, 2006)

If *anyone* can offer advice on how to get around the hardlock, I would love to know how. I am really getting discouraged at all the dead ends!








Feel free to IM me AIM: imperium23
YM: imperiumvw
email: [email protected]
Thanks!
Joy


----------



## Ipath43 (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: (imperium)*

so any info on changing this to english? i tried running through google translator.. it didn't work for me.


----------



## vwconejo (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: (Ipath43)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ipath43* »_so any info on changing this to english? i tried running through google translator.. it didn't work for me.


----------



## miso2004 (Feb 13, 2011)

*Try this:*

create bookmark in your browser with this location: 

```
javascript:var%20t=((window.getSelection&&window.getSelection())||(document.getSelection&&document.getSelection())||(document.selection&&document.selection.createRange&&document.selection.createRange().text));var%20e=(document.charset||document.characterSet);if(t!=''){location.href='http://translate.google.cz/translate_t?text='+t+'&hl=cs&langpair=auto|sk&tbb=1&ie='+e;}else{location.href='http://translate.google.cz/translate?u='+escape(location.href)+'&hl=cs&langpair=auto|en&tbb=1&ie='+e;};
```
When you browse Russian page just click on bookmark an page will be translate to english language


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Official VW/Audi Parts Catalog:

http://www.partslink24.com


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

Theresias said:


> Official VW/Audi Parts Catalog:
> 
> http://www.partslink24.com


I thought this was free?


----------

